# Can you laugh at the past?



## eldubya (Aug 23, 2012)

Greetings all:
It has been almost a year since the event that led to my divorce. I haven't been able to laugh until now when I read this article on The Jeweled American Prince(ss)personality disorder The Jewelled American Princess Abnormal Personality.
It is a rather funny but accurate description of my ex. Two years ago I would not have recognized him here. Now I can recognize and laugh.
Anyone else find something they could finally see and laugh about?
Best wishes for recovery!


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Ugh, sounds like my STBXH! But he's 64yo, and he ain't changing for anything! Let him wallow!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep, some of the stuff is so unbelievable that I find myself laughing at it. I know I must be getting better or the medication must be working--I used to cry over the same episodes.


----------



## SingleInTx (Jan 18, 2013)

I laugh so I don't go crazy. LOL!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

eldubya said:


> Greetings all:
> It has been almost a year since the event that led to my divorce. I haven't been able to laugh until now when I read this article on The Jeweled American Prince(ss)personality disorder The Jewelled American Princess Abnormal Personality.
> It is a rather funny but accurate description of my ex. Two years ago I would not have recognized him here. Now I can recognize and laugh.
> Anyone else find something they could finally see and laugh about?
> Best wishes for recovery!


After being totally confused about what was wrong wtih the ex (I knew it was something) I asked the court to order a psych eval. He said he would if I did. No brainer. He was diagnosed with Narcissistic Personality Disorder. 

After reading the report (with a friend over several drinks and laughing) I went on line and looked it up - OMG it made so much sense! It made sense of all of the crazy stuff, my confusion... it was so great because I realized IT WASN'T ME!!!! Certainly there were dynamics I played to but it finally made sense! It was fabulously liberating. Plus I was found to be level-headed, sound, good parenting skills, willing to seek advice, etc. It was great to finally have some answers.


----------



## eldubya (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! You hate to laugh at a personality disorder and NPD is definitely hard to deal with. I think we are laughing mostly due to our own relief. That something now in hindsight makes so much sense and maybe we will recognize symptoms in the future so wont get caught in the disordered persons web.
Im not sure my ex was full blown NPD...so I think you had a tougher situation there Enjoli. Im glad you are free!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I laugh,shake my head in disbelief,facepalm in disgust,laugh some more...



that's just for my ex husband. now for my son's father? I have nothing but sympathy and patience these days where fury and hate used to be in my heart.


----------

